# I hope you did too



## mike2008

Hello.
I wish to send a message to my friend, Please can someone help me to translate it.
"I enjoyed today, I hope you did too".
If it's possible can you please try to show me which part of the sentence is "I enjoyed today", maybe I'll use it again in the future.
Thank you.


----------



## Topa2007

Hi, 

Here you go:



“M-am simţit foarte bine azi (cu tine), sper că şi tu!”



***** NOTES: 

I did add ("cu tine" = "with you")
Also, "I enjoyed today (...) = M-am simtit foarte bine azi (...)"



I hope this helps. 

Regards,

Topa 2007


----------



## mike2008

Mulţumesc Topa2007 [good choice of name]. I would like to analyze this phrase further, maybe I can learn something about how sentences are written in Romanian. At present I don't have a clue. I looked up each individual word in a dictionary and some of them don't seem to match to the translation. This is what I have.
M-am - I had?
simţit - fun? [dictionary - touching ,sensitive ,moving]
foarte - very
bine - right ,well ,good
azi - today?
Is this right and what if I wanted to change "azi" to "ieri [yesterday?]" or "luni [monday]? Any variations are welcome if you think it is possible I might learn something from them.


----------



## Topa2007

“M-am = Eu m-am...” Eu = personal pronoun (omitted usually while starting a sentence) 
  “Am avut = I had” Hmmm, I really cannot figure out how ANYONE that speaks the most basic/elemntary Romanian would associate this with “I had”. The only reasonable explanation I can find is that they might be referring to the basic usage of the past tense form, which is constructed as follows:

  Eu am învaţat engleza când aveam 5 ani.    = I learned English when I was 5. 
  Tu ai  (......................same.........................) = You learned English when you were 5.
  El a (.........................same.......................)   = He learned English when he was 5. 
  Ea a (........................same......................)    = She learned English when she was 5. 

  Noi am (....................same.....................)     = We learned English when we were 5. 
  Voi aţi (....................same......................)     = You learned English when you were 5. 
  Ei au (........................same....................)    = They (masculine) learned English when they
                                                                       were 5.
  Ele au (.......................same....................)    = They (feminine) learned English when they 
                                                                        were 5.  

*All of these: “am”, “ai”, “a”, “au”, etc help to form the regular past tense. It’s called: “trecutul compus” ....identical to the French’s “passé composé” (hopefully you are familiar with that)....*



*“Simţit = I felt”...“a simţi” = “to feel” (e.g: I felt good with you = M-am simţit bine cu tine)*

  “M-am simţit foarte bine cu tine azi” (“astăzi” instead of “azi” should work just as well). = I felt very good with you today/I had a really great time with you today;

  “M-am simţit foarte bine cu tine ieri/luni (ori lunea trecută  = past Monday) =  I had a great time with you yesterday/on Monday.

  Mi-a făcut o deosebită plăcere compania ta luni/ieri/astăzi = I’ve really enjoyed (in the sense that it gave you great pleasure) your company on Monday/yesterday/today. 

  Am petrecut un timp minunat cu tine luni/ieri/azi/luna trecută/miercurea trecută/joia trecută/weekendul trecut = I spend a wonderful time with you on Monday/yesterday/today/last month/last Wednesday/last Thursday/last weekend....

  Any of these constructions should work out just fine...Good luck!  

  Regards, 
Topa2007.


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

mike2008 said:


> I would like to analyze this phrase further, maybe I can learn something about how sentences are written in Romanian. At present I don't have a clue. I looked up each individual word in a dictionary and some of them don't seem to match to the translation. This is what I have.
> M-am - I had?
> simţit - fun? [dictionary - touching ,sensitive ,moving]
> foarte - very
> bine - right ,well ,good
> azi - today?


The green part is simple. _Topa _simply used the verb "a simţi" in its reflexive form. This verb has different meanings (obviously not "sniff" in this case). Here it expresses emotion:

_*M*-am simţit __foarte bine_...

*Mă* + Am = M-am (Accusative unstressed pronoun combined with _Trecutul Compus_ [or _Perfect Compus_] )

_*Mi*-a făcut o deosebită_...

*Îmi* + A = Mi-a (Dative unstressed pronoun combined with a compound tense)


----------



## mike2008

Thank you for all of your replies, although I'm having a little bit of trouble understanding because my level of Romanian is very low, it all seems very complicated. Please could someone tell me if this correct.
Eu am arură pisica când aveam 5 ani - I burnt the cat when I was 5 years old.
Tu ai arură pisica când aveam 5 ani - you burnt the cat when you were 5 years old.
If they are wrong could someone explain why.
Mulţumesc.


----------

